# A little piece of history recreated



## nuuumannn (May 11, 2022)

Hi Guys, a pal of mine arranged a photo shoot with the owner/restorer of this rather historic surviving RNZAF aircraft. He wanted to recreate a picture of the aircraft he had, so off we went to do exactly that. The original image.





_DSC5689

The recreation with suitably aged gentleman.




_DSC5688

The Auster was one of seven Austers operated by the RNZAF and was once configured as a float plane and arrived in New Zealand in 1947. It still has the brackets that the floats were attached to fitted.




_DSC5684




_DSC5693




_DSC5711

Hoping to get some ground-to-airs later. With thanks to Andy and John for arranging the photo shoot.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 11, 2022)

Bravo Sir!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 11, 2022)

Nicely done!


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2022)

Simply brilliant !


----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2022)

Excellent.


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2022)

Excellent!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2022)

Just Brilliant!


----------

